# INstaller is here, says I have to pay additional charge........



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I am getting the mpg4 HD receiver installed with the 5 lnb dish. Installer gets here goes outside and then says his company "Normally" charges extra to mount this thing the way he has to do it at my house. I quickly tell him Im calling D* and let them handle it cause I ant paying for nothing.

He instantly responds that he will call his boss and check to see what he says because it is noted that I am a "VIP" customer.

Hes on the phone now..... well see what happens.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

That isn't right...

The AT9 doesn't impose any extra fee to install....
If he tells you otherwise... refuse the install, and talk to DirecTV yourself.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

What is he saying is different? Does your house have any features that makes it harder? It sounds like he might just be BSing you.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Sounds like a story I've heard a lot. Don't pay him a penny....he's trying to scam extra money from you. He didn't mention the VIP thing until you mentioned calling D*. Most people roll over and say ok. Tell him to leave if he tells you you need to pay extra. Unless you're asking for something out of the ordinary, he has no right to try to extort you to get the dish installed


----------



## aclure (Dec 2, 2005)

The only extra charge I can think of is a pole mount. But if you already have D* then you shouldn't need it.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Get his name an information if he insists and report him to D*.....I'm quite certain he'd relent then and bring up your VIP status and say he can do it for free. That's what happens when D* relies on subs....pathetic


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

But before you kick him to the curb...

Be sure to get his name/number and employee number for the installer company.
Preferrably, you should be able to get the carbo-copy of the install order... with a NOT INSTALLED noted on it.


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

I knew the scam. Trust me, I wasnt paying a cent, that is why I told him I was going to call D* myself and let them deal with any "additional" fees. He is saying that he cant mount the dish using both braces or what not because my overhang doesnt give him much space.

Bottom line is he came back and said it was covered. Like I didnt already know that. He should have figured out as soon as he walked through the door and I told him exactly what he needed to do that I wasnt a customer that was uninformed.


Ill let you all know how the RSN looks in HD as soon as a baseball game copmes on...... Hopefully A's are on tonight.


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

Installers in my area usually try to charge $40 for an under eve install which requires an extra piece of curved tubing -- usually they will back off or else D* will credit you with the amount. The pics of AT9 installs that I have seen that are not roof mounted have shown the mounting base on the house siding rather than under the eve. My house has stucco siding and a tile roof so I am waiting for the non-tivo HD DVR roll out and hoping to get the Slimline version of the AT9 with an under eve mount. I will try to get D* to set up the invoice correctly so I don't have to pay anything cause I will need a different multiswitch also.



Toshiba HD 57in RPTV 
Samsung HD 27 in CRT
3 HR10-250 HD TiVos
DVR 80 DTiVo
R 10 DTiVo
R 15 - not activated


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

A common scam. I talked to my installer shortly before my free install, and said "DTV says you will be supplying a 5x8 switch. Do you agree?"

His first reply was "Well, that will cost you an extra $200."

I replied, "What, no reacharound with that? Funny, the highest price for a 5x8 I've seen on the internet is about $24. I'll call DTV and clear this up, and then call you back." 

Immediately the tone changed, and the "$200" switch became a part of the free install.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Installed pulled the multiswitch charge crap on me too (though it was $100). "Gee," I said, "couldja rub the back of my head so I know when to swallow?" He gave me a funny look. I went on to say that DirecTV said the switch was included, and could I have his name, the name of his company, and the name of his boss so I could make sure to call DirecTV with all the correct information?

That settled that.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

cheer said:


> Installed pulled the multiswitch charge crap on me too (though it was $100). "Gee," I said, "couldja rub the back of my head so I know when to swallow?" He gave me a funny look. I went on to say that DirecTV said the switch was included, and could I have his name, the name of his company, and the name of his boss so I could make sure to call DirecTV with all the correct information?
> 
> That settled that.


You probably could have settled it without the rub the back of my head comment.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Stanley Rohner said:


> You probably could have settled it without the rub the back of my head comment.


Yeah but it's all about the joke with me.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

cheer said:


> Installed pulled the multiswitch charge crap on me too (though it was $100).


This is obviously a common quick cash scam.  Mine chided me for buying and installing my own MS as he would have been able to get me one at an awesome price of $100 instead of what I paid. I avoided all the innuendo and just told him that I paid about half that.

BTW, I think cheer's response is funnier.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> You probably could have settled it without the rub the back of my head comment.


Yeah, how dare he tell a joke in response to someone attempting to scam him out of money?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

That was pretty funny. 

If the installer didn't think it was so funny he may have hit you across the mouth with a satellite dish antenna.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> If the installer didn't think it was so funny he may have hit you across the mouth with a satellite dish antenna.


Maybe he could have gotten an extra switch for the head rub...
We Californians are an accomodating lot.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey Lije, cool Asimov reference with the name and all.


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Thanks. Few recognize its origin, but it works well for several forums.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

I've seen R. Daneel Olivaw a lot but the human detective is relatively rare.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Lije Baley said:


> Thanks. Few recognize its origin, but it works well for several forums.


Been a long time since the Robot novels came out. Been even longer since a good one came out (one of the ones actually written by Asimov)...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

My nick is also from an Asimov novel...


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Arcady said:


> My nick is also from an Asimov novel...


I suspected when I first saw it.  I wonder if we could use Psychohistory to predict the eventual development of a 6.3 release for the HR10-250?


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

cheer said:


> I wonder if we could use Psychohistory to predict the eventual development of a 6.3 release for the HR10-250?


I believe projected that far into the future, the deviations of psychohistory would make it unreliable.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Arcady said:


> My nick is also from an Asimov novel...


I'm starting to feel like a piker. My name came from "The Homeless Game" from an old Howard Stern show (and no one noticed).


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> I'm starting to feel like a piker. My name came from "The Homeless Game" from an old Howard Stern show (and no one noticed).


Hardly anyone notices Howard Stern.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

That would explain the $720 million they paid him.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> That would explain the $720 million they paid him.


lol, exactly. 

who the hell _doesn't_ notice howard?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

aclure said:


> The only extra charge I can think of is a pole mount. But if you already have D* then you shouldn't need it.


Not entirely true. The AT9 is bigger and heavier and does not just swap onto an existing DirecTV mount. Depending on how the existing dish is mounted, the new one may not work there and a pole might be needed. The bottom line is finding out just what the extra charges would be for before claiming it's BS.


----------



## Woody_One (Oct 13, 2005)

aclure said:


> The only extra charge I can think of is a pole mount.


 :up:


----------



## jimmyk (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, I had an installer out here yesterday who said "We don't remove the old dish, that costs extra" I said, let me give them a call. They spoke with him then called the "local Directv office" (???) who said yeah thats correct.

The guy wanted $40 to remove 2 bolts. I said fine "Credit my account for $40 and I will pay him" To me a "replacement" means you take down the old dish and install a new one. He was going to install the new one next to the old one.

I told the rep "Hey, Dish will be more than happy to come out here and remove the DirecTv dish for free!!!!"

Hate it when people pull this crap.


----------

